

PyCon 2010 Talks - kashif
http://pycon.blip.tv/search?q=pycon+2010
Most of them are here
======
wisesage5001
Did I miss seeing it listed or is the Unladen Swallow talk not up yet?

~~~
micktwomey
The unladen swallow talk is up: <http://pycon.blip.tv/file/3261170/>

